# The rescue at present



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just a bit of a reflection on the rescues current status as I've been a bit busy lately and haven't had much time for updating websites etc.

We currently have in our care two females, May (black and white in photo) is approximately 18 months old and arrived after being found in a garden shed, her two boys Gizmo (dark nose) and Marley (pink nose) are approximately five weeks old at the minute, so neither of these boys or there mum will be ready to leave until late Sept at the latest.
Then we have four 16 week old kittens, Rome, Shadow, Panther (males) and their sister Beauty they are in the photograph together.

We also have two kittens due for arrival, Tweety and her brother - they are just coming up to being ready to leave their mum and will be coming into the rescue when they are ready. The owner is a very sweet lady who adopted her granddaughters two cats and was informed that they were neutered...a few months later along came Tweety and three other kittens! Only the two arriving here are looking for homes from this litter.

My main concern is...they are all black/black and white. I know that people on here understand this and I was hoping that if there was anybody interested in adopting a kitten/cat PLEASE choose a black one  we really are innundated and have tons more on their way in.


We also have Tweetys brother Percy, a real cheeky chubby chap!

Charlie was born 26th Feb (approx) and was dumped outside of a charity shop with his mum and two brothers, he is a stunning tabby lad who has become really close to our cats and we really want a home for him where he will have a like-minded friend! (He is the stunning silver tabby wearing black sparkly shoes!)

We have another tabby boy on his way who is 12 weeks old (further details currently unknown)

PLUS Faye STILL hasn't had her kittens yet!

If you or anybody that you know might be interested in any of our lovely pusscats then please get in touch 

We are holding an event on Sept 7th in Duston, Northampton to celebrate our 50th rescue, 100th Facebook like and our impending charity number. I know that this might be a bit too far for most of you, but if for any reason you are around and would like to join us then please feel free!

Thanks guys best wishes
Lauren x


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

O bless you. They are all gorgeous. I wish you the best of luck for your rescue. Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i took the four kittens ( Rome, Shadow, Panther (males) and their sister Beauty) to lauren and i can tell you honestly that these little babies are gorgeous. they just need someone to love them - would be even better if they went in pairs as they would have company. as for Charlie, well i met him and he is stunning. what a gorgeous little fellow he is:001_wub:. i'm sure he would fit in perfectly with any other friendly cats - he's such a darling. come on everyone, if you are thinking of adopting a cat or kitten, think about a black one. they are gorgeous looking with lovely big eyes that stand out bright against the colour of their fur. you won't be disappointed


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

They are all lovely and I agree with cats galore they would lovely in pairs


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i took the four kittens ( Rome, Shadow, Panther (males) and their sister Beauty) to lauren and i can tell you honestly that these little babies are gorgeous. they just need someone to love them - would be even better if they went in pairs as they would have company. as for Charlie, well i met him and he is stunning. what a gorgeous little fellow he is:001_wub:. i'm sure he would fit in perfectly with any other friendly cats - he's such a darling. come on everyone, if you are thinking of adopting a cat or kitten, think about a black one. they are gorgeous looking with lovely big eyes that stand out bright against the colour of their fur. you won't be disappointed


The lady who fostered them had to return them because they were so naughty - I love them! x


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Unfortunately its days like this that are becoming more frequent, something goes wrong or someone lets me down & Im really forced to consider the future of the rescue. Im just not sure its going to work, these guys really need rehoming


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so sorry you got let down , maybe the lady has gotten a couple of nice well behaved ornaments now, sorry ,she may think about rehoming an older cat instead , a black one i hope, i have my own 3yr old black beauty and would not hesitate at getting another, hopefully soon ,..i always tell peole how adorable cats are and what a difference they have made to my life but also let them know it can be hard work at times , i do encourage people to adopt/rescue if they can .atm my boy is having a crazy half hour and making me laugh, i love the kitten in him still best wishes for you and all your cats.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope you can rehome them all, rescue work is really hard. You are doing a great job.


----------

